# Pacer in the house!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

In Canada, it’s Thanksgiving Day weekend, where we give thanks for what we have, or what we don’t, depending. Well, I’ve definitely got something to be thankful about this year!

I’ve wanted a Pacer kit for a while, but the old MPCs just command too high a price. Well, they did, until the *Round 2 reissue of the 1978 Pacer X* came out! I picked up this newly repopped classic the other day, and I couldn’t wait to share it. You can click on the link to see my Out Of Box review of this newly available classic!

Just out of curiosity, what colour should an AMC Engine block be? I’ve found out colours for the body and interior, but the engine is still a mystery. Thanks for any help!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.amcpacer.com/archives/archives.asp?s=251&num=50

Hello Faust

Try this link, I found it with Google there's plenty of photos.

Or try this search also on Google: amc pacer engine block image 

Good hunt


Gaétan


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder if I can get a new body from Round 2? I have an original MPC of this, but the original body was warped in the box. I'd also like to get another because I would like to model an old Car Craft Pacer I saw in a 1970's magazine where they combined a Porsche 911 front clip with the Pacer body. I'd also like to build the rally version of these kits.

The engine should be blue. 

I am also living in Canada and I am thankful that my family and I survived the High River Flood of 2013 and that my wife was transferred from her job in HR to Okotoks instead of being laid off. I am also thankful that I was able to get a temporary store location to run my store, Monster Hobbies, out of. www.monster-hobbies.com

I am also thankfull for the people who have donated model kits, books and what-not to help me rebuild the store.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I built one of these in the mid 70s but it must have been a year or two before this kit. I built it for a friend whose girlfriend was having a birthday and she thought Pacers were pretty cool. IIRC, my commission was $5.00. The build was clean but the customer must have blackballed me anyway. Haven't had a paying model gig since. 

Hope to see more of your build and I'll be watching for this kit at the LHS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I think there's a 77 and a 76 Pacer, too, so it was likely one of those.

I don't think it was the quality of the build that got you blackballed; I think it was the choice of subject! :dude:

I think this will be my next build, actually. I'm pretty pumped. I don't think it will be done by Christmas, unfortunately, but hopefully by February I'll have a Pacer to show off! There's a show about that time of year in Hamilton, Ontario, so I'd like to have it done for then.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I built one of the originals many years ago as the Wayne's World Pacer. It's a good kit and goes together well!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome WW Pacer! That looks way better than the one in the movie! 

Nice work.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Party on! Is that Bohemian Rhapsody I hear?


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

If you need someone to give it a close inspection I am available. lol
I will look forward to seeing your progress. 
www.planethoustonamx.com is a good AMC site.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice Clean build on the WW Pacer


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx! I recently found the model in a plastic bag. It had a little "Accident". I should repair it and take some new pics with my new digital camera. The pics above were taken with my old 35mm Pentax Spotmatic Camera and then scanned into the computer some 10+ years ago.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Neat. On a sci-fi thread, someone suggested turning one of those around and making it into a spaceship. Bubble cockpit!

My Mom's neighbour has a Pacer in her driveway. Been sitting there for ... thirty years, now?


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I have to to get one of these kits.
Your build looks great Madcap

We didn't have Pacers in New Zealand. (I think that we were lucky from everything that I have heard.)

I want to turn it into one of the Lemons from Disney/Pixars Cars 2.
No interior needed, just some eyeball decals.
Maybe I will make a welding torch or some machines guns for it.

Then I will need an AMT Gremlin to go with it...

Such fun.

Alien


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I built one of the originals many years ago as the Wayne's World Pacer. It's a good kit and goes together well!


The Flames! The Flames make it go faster! :tongue:

Despite itself that's a really good looking build!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought the flames were to camouflage the engine fire, since you'd have to flog this thing hard to get it to go anywhere! :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@Alien - I thought Australia had them and they made them into pick-up trucks. 

There has been articles about Gremlins and Pacers ending up in Hungary.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Madcap,

They may have made it to Aussie but as far as I know they didn't make it across the ditch to New Zealand.

Certainly don't remember them as pick-ups. (Or Utes as we call them over here.)

Alien


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well..here's one!










This purple one is nice! You should build it like that!










Guess I didn't do too badly with my model vs the real car.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Very cute little pickup.
Certainly don't recognize it being in New Zealand.

We are more of a Toyota country.
Have a look at these ads for a bit of a giggle:









You will see why we need tough Utes (AKA Utility vehicles) in New Zealand

Alien


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a Rav-4. Toyota makes great, dependable cars and trucks.


----------

